# puzzle cutting board



## Buga (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello

Here is my last project,board made from ,walnut ,ash and beach wood,end grain construction.

My first puzzle cutting board,definitly not the last



http://i.Rule #2/a1Jn8F1.jpg http://i.Rule #2/EKk0WV0.jpg http://i.Rule #2/J5YVkO1.jpg 

Regards,
Dario

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cool


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2014)

Great idea! Looks great too!......nice job.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2014)

NICE board!!


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 5, 2014)

Very nice! That looks cool nice project


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2014)

Very nice, looks like a whole lot of work though....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 5, 2014)

Dario - That is super creative and very well executed. Nice work


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice! How in the world did you cut out the pieces so precisely? The joints between the pieces appear to match up perfectly. Chuck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Norm192 (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice job!!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 6, 2014)

Too cool! Great job!


----------



## Buga (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello 

one more board four you guys


http://i.Rule #2/cI1yxi2.jpg http://i.Rule #2/XbcI1Zp.jpg http://i.Rule #2/yfOLjOk.jpg http://i.Rule #2/KX91QfJ.jpg http://i.Rule #2/6XJI22G.jpg http://i.Rule #2/YMbkYmF.jpg http://i.Rule #2/FD1s76R.jpg http://i.Rule #2/FR4a0qN.jpg http://i.Rule #2/DZu0Fuf.jpg 


A lot of nice timber is in this board,ash ,larch,oak,walnut,pear and beach wood


Thanx for watching

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 11, 2014)

WOWOW ! Looks like u have it down to a Science !!! How long does it take for you to make one ?


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice! Way too much work for me, hats off to you!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2014)

Those are so cool. Larch is a species I don't even hear much about. I don't think I even have any. Very nce boards.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2014)

Buga said:


> Hello
> 
> one more board four you guys
> 
> ...


`


Cool boards- Is that western larch or larch from Europe. Grain Kinda looks like larch from here that has grown really fast?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice work, I like it!


----------

